

Would you fly in a single engine aircraft? - jebblue

I know I wouldn&#x27;t. Talk about throwing caution to the wind.
======
dutchrapley
You say that as if a twin engine plane is safer. Twin engine airplanes should
be treated the same as a single engine aircraft. Most small twin engine
airplanes typically cannot fly efficiently with a single engine if you have
passengers and/or cargo. If you have two engines, you double the chance of
failure.

------
virken2015
A bit of risk, but huge rewards. Little planes actually glide quite well, so
with some altitude it's often possible to make an uneventful landing where the
plane is bent but the people are fine.

------
arisAlexis
The future is airplanes that have parachutes (for the plane itself). There is
a prototype in x-plane. If that's the case yes I would.

------
noir-york
Why not? A helicopter is even more dangerous than a plane anyway and there are
millions of flight hours every day, safely.

------
morkfromork
Would you let everyone live on a single planet? I know I wouldn't. Talk about
throwing caution to the wind.

